# swopmets



## jonarellano (May 22, 2008)

Dose any one know were any swap meets are in Minneapolis.MN. If so when and were. thanks.


----------



## ejlwheels (May 23, 2008)

*Minneapolis swap*

There is supposed to be one on Sunday, June 8 at Penn Cycle on Old Shakopee Road in Bloomington, MN.


----------

